# What does 30 calendar day vacation really mean?!?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

What does 30 calendar day vacation really mean?!? Why would I take vacation on weekends? 

I mean lets say I need 2 weeks off. So that should be only 10 days. I don't need to take Fri and Sat off. So this way 30 calendar days ends being 6 weeks (5 days each week)?

Can someone please clarify. Thank You!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Means you get to take one Month off at once and not split up over multiple periods.

I get 21 "working days" which as you said translates into 1.5 months with weekends, but I would never be able to take more than 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> Means you get to take one Month off at once and not split up over multiple periods.
> 
> I get 21 "working days" which as you said translates into 1.5 months with weekends, but I would never be able to take more than 2 weeks at a time.


I checked with them. They said it does not have be taken at once.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Our company policy is that any weekends or public holidays between the first working day out of the office and the first working day back in the office counts as a calendar day of leave. 

That means that if I request Sun-Thu off, I actually get 9 days off in a row (counting the weekends on either end), but am using only 5 calendar days of my leave allotment. 

If I were however to take Wed-Mon off, I would get 6 days off in a row but would be charged for all 6 days as the weekend was sandwiched in the middle.

Calendar days can be to your advantage if you (like me) prefer to take leave in many short bursts rather than long stretches and if you can strategically use your leave to maximise the benefits. With some smart planning, you can get a long weekend every single month plus a 2+ week vacation with some days to spare out of your 30 calendar day allotment.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

rahzaa said:


> I checked with them. They said it does not have be taken at once.


If you've checked with them for this, have you not asked them what it actually means too?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> If you've checked with them for this, have you not asked them what it actually means too?


That would be too easy :lol:


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> If you've checked with them for this, have you not asked them what it actually means too?


Doh. Why would the OP do the obvious? At least these questions give me a daily chuckle.


----------

